# New Sig Request - LjStronge



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Folks, wondered if any can sort me out a new Sig?

I do like my one currently but I was wondering if someone could add a fighter to it?

Ross Pearson

I know I might be asking a lot so if it's not possible then I understand. 

Maybe if another pic of Hardy instead of the one I have, but I do really like this Ross Pearson one.

http://mmabay.co.uk/img/Ross Pearson1.jpg

& Just my name in there somewhere, that would be cool.

I'm not too fussed, whatever you guys could do would be awesome.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds good to me, Pearsons the man. I'll see what I can do either later today or over the weekend pal


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Sweet, Cheers man!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Thought I'd do one straight away!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Sh*t, I can't see it. No idea why?

EDIT*** Scratch what ~I said - I see it

It's awesome man, great work!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Glad you like dude, I used http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/articlefiles/9494-Ross_Pearson-0027.jpg that pic. Same one but alot better quality. In case anyone else is going to take a shot at it


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Very nice Kry :thumbsup:


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks man. Seriously, I think that will do, I'm very happy with it. I'm going to add it now if that's ok.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Very nice Kry :thumbsup:


Thanks dude!



LjStronge said:


> Thanks man. Seriously, I think that will do, I'm very happy with it. I'm going to add it now if that's ok.


Yeah of course dude, glad it worked for ya! Enjoy


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Great work man, turned out really nice.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

nice work Kry.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm going to have to modify my sig tonight - crappy work proxy is useless for doing anything!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> Thought I'd do one straight away!


I love it homie. Makes me miss my photoshopz though


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks bud. I bet it misses you too  When you get it all back dude?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> Thanks bud. I bet it misses you too  When you get it all back dude?


Well my mac is ******* up and I have no warranty, so I decided to buy a new battery and charger (that seems to be where the problem is) and hopefully that works. If it's not the battery, I'm screwed.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hope it works D.P. I'll keep ma fingers crossed for your Mac!


----------

